# two group marte



## adamack (Dec 12, 2015)

Can anybody recommend what i should do with a

Two group faema marte in regards to finding out its

condition

Value

Best selling options etc

Are there any specialists that i should contact ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@coffeechap and @Tobi are good folk to ask I suspect.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

As with every machine condition is key, if all parts are original and in general one groups are more rare than two groups. Pictures would be helpful : )

Beautiful machine, great find!


----------

